# JVC DX-t99 no sound



## vikasyadav1980 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have JVC DX-t99. I was getting tray error. Thought of having a look. Open the meatl cover. tried to take the DVD mechanism off, but found it too hard. so, put it back together and now no sound in the speakers. I am still getting sound through headphone. Please advice.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Open it back up and see if anything is loose. Aside from that, something was likely damaged in the process.


----------

